# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  20000 anëtarë të regjistruar në forumin shqiptar

## Albo

Këto ditë kemi arritur një shifër rekord në numrin e regjistrimeve. Po t'u hidhni një sy statistikave të forumit, janë tashmë mbi 20000 anëtarë të regjistruar, brenda një kohe 3 vjeçare që ky version i ri i forumit ka qënë në përdorim. Një shifër kjo e lartë që ka ardhur si pasojë e një rritje graduale dhe të qëndrueshme të pjesmarrjes në forum me rregjistrime të reja përditë. Me rritjen e numrit të shqiptarëve që kanë mundësi të përdorin Internetin, rritet edhe pjesmarrja në forum. Forumi Shqiptar është aktualisht forumi më i madh shqiptar si në pjesmarrje, jetëgjatësi dhe nga ana cilësore, megjithëse këtë të fundit ua lëmë anëtarëve tanë ta vlerësojnë.

Ajo që na gëzon ne më shume se sa vetë numri i anëtarëve të regjistruar që në fund të fundit është vetëm nje shifër, është konstatimi se forumi shqiptar mbledh shqiptarë nga gjithë bota, nga të gjitha krahinat e Shqipërisë, të të gjitha moshave, të besimeve të ndryshme fetare, të profesioneve të ndryshme qe i japin një larmi dhe interes së jashtëzakonshëm diskutimeve në forum. Nëse deri pak vite me parë shqiptarët ishin të ndarë në Internet në forume të veçanta krahinore ku diskutimi i përbashkët dukej si i pamundur, eksperienca dhe ekszistenca e këtij forumi shqiptar e ka hedhur edhe këtë tabu poshtë.

Me këtë rast, po hapim edhe një sondazh në lidhje me vizitat që secili prej jush bën në forum, duke dashur të mësojmë se sa prej jush jeni vizitorë të rregullt dhe sa prej jush na vizitoni më rrallë.

Stafi i Forumit

----------


## nausika

E vizitoj forumin disa here ne dite. Edhe sikur mos te kem kohe per te shkruar prapeseprape i hedh nje sy temave te reja dhe shikoj nqs. miqte e mij jane verdalle   :Lulja3:  

Gjithe te mirat dhe suksese te metejshme 

Nausika

----------


## Era1

Une per momentin e vizitoj disa here ne dite shpesh me shume lexoj se sa shkruaj.
Shkruaj kur me bene te reagoj ndonje teme e prekur mire por, qe nuk shkruaj shume ne fushat qe zoteroj sepse jam pak e lodhur me to.

Me pelqen qe ne forum te gjej gjera qe me qetesojne dhe me bejne te kaloj momente te mira por , edhe forumi nuk eshte jashte jetes keshtu qe s'eshte gjithmone "shesh me lule".

Ka shume gjera qe ne forum jane te ndertuara ne menyre te persosur dhe jane keto gjera qe  tani per tani me thithin nje pjese goxha te mire te kohes sime.Mgjse me pelqen ajo qe eshte krijuar ketu akoma nuk kam mundur te gjej plotesisht vetveten dhe nuk kam arritur te gjej pse-ne ose ndoshta nuk e kam menduar shume se pse.

Kryesorja per mua eshte qe e admiroj gjithe kete pune qe per mua eshte *tamam si nje biznes gjigand me fitim shpirteror*

----------


## dardajan

Meqense  gjat  dites  punoj   hyj  ne  forum  vetem  ne  darke  para  se te  flej  e  kam  si  shplodhje  dhe  me  eshte bere  ves.

i  uroj  sukse  stafit  moderatorve  dhe  antareve

----------


## Dito

Sa here kam mundesine.

Dito.

----------


## Albi

Pothuajse sa her do hyj ne chat do hap dhe forumin 

ANTENA

----------


## amaro

Nje sondazh me teper por ket rradhe pak me i lezetshem, nuk e kuptoj sepse duhet te dihet se kush futet shpesh e kush me pak?

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> Nje sondazh me teper por ket rradhe pak me i lezetshem, nuk e kuptoj sepse duhet te dihet se kush futet shpesh e kush me pak?


per arsye qefi  :buzeqeshje:  

Disa her ne dit

klejzi

----------


## Edmondii

hahaha very funy

----------


## TiLoNcE

sa her hap COmpin


forumi me pelqen
pik

bofshi qef

----------


## Tony Montana

Une per vete hy ralle, kur me duhet dicka.

----------


## sLimShady

Disa her ne dite po thuj tere pasditen jom ne forum

----------


## Darius

Gjithe diten. Dmth qe ne momentin qe futem ne pc dhe deri sa dal jam ne forum gjithe kohes. Kjo ndodh sa here jam online.  Eshte kthyer ne mani tani. Sa here hap pc gjeja e pare qe bej eshte te futem ne forum.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Pothuajse rri gjithe diten Online sepse jam ne PC time edhe e le ndez plus qe jam kohen me ne te madhe ne pune ne internet caffe edhe e frekuentoj shume forumin tjeter se e kam bere menyre te padhukshme.  :buzeqeshje: 

Shikoj perdite te dhenat e forumit se kush ka me shume postime reputacion etj dhe me ka bere pershtypje sepse mesatarja e rregjistremeve me aq kohe sa kam pare varion nga 8 - 10 rregjistrime ne dite   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nice_Boy

Sa her te jam ONLINE ne chat , jam edhe ne forum , dhe kontrolloj mos po gjej ndoj tem interesante me lexu dhe mesu dicka te re nga te tjeret..!

Nuk e doja nje koh Forumi-n ( Kam qen AntiForumist ) , por tash prej se kam fillu te hy ne ForumiShqiptar.Com ateher sdi ca me gjeti , sdi te dal..

Puna e pa lodhur e Albo-s me kompani ben qe sot te behet Forumi me i madh Shqiptar , dhe me shum se 20000 Antar.. Nje ashtu edhe te ndihemi te lirshem per fjalen e lire dhe te dhom edhe ne mendimet tona..

Suksese edhe 100000 Te tjer  u regjistrofshin se kan me u knaq ketu  .

Gjith te mirat    :sarkastik:

----------


## Piranha

ne *Forumin Shqiptar* hyj cdo dite dhe jam online rreth 5-6 ore...E perdor me shume se chatin dhe gjej ne te *SHQIPERINE* me te gjitha aspektet e saj....per mua eshte *terheqes*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Ja dhe te dhenat e dates: 25.07.2005 ora: 17:25 me te Europes.

Tema: 24,806 (9 Sot), Postime: 432,286 (242 Sot), Vizita Temash: 9,450,464 
*Totali i Regjistrimeve: 20822, *  Antarët Aktivë: 20,061, *Regjistrimet e Reja Sot: 6  *  
Jane hapur 7 tema te reja dhe 165 postime te reja qe nga vizita juaj e fundit, CLAY_MORE.  
Anëtari me më shumë postime: StormAngel (8,235 Postime = 1,805.92%) 
Anëtari me më shumë tema të hapura: Albo (798 Tema = 3,325.00%) 
Referuesi kryesor: Albo (94 Referime) 
Anëtari me reputacionin më të madh: [xeni] (752 pike reputacioni) 
Profili më i vizituar: Brari (4,126 Vizita) 
Përshëndesim antarin më të ri, noraa_@msn.com.

----------


## Gerdi

Sa here jam ne pc online jam edhe ne forum  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fiona

Me verte se dija se kaq veta jan rregjistru ne forum.  Une e vizitoj disa here ne jav, ose kur mundem kur jam ne shkoll etc.
Gjilansi, vdeksh fiona jote per ty, ku ke qene ti yllo?
Harrova te them.  Megjithese ka 20,000 veta, ketu qe flasin ne forum jan vetem disa elemente te njohur.

----------


## ATMAN

> Këto ditë kemi arritur një shifër rekord në numrin e regjistrimeve. Po t'u hidhni një sy statistikave të forumit, janë tashmë mbi 20000 anëtarë të regjistruar, brenda një kohe 3 vjeçare që ky version i ri i forumit ka qënë në përdorim. Një shifër kjo e lartë që ka ardhur si pasojë e një rritje graduale dhe të qëndrueshme të pjesmarrjes në forum me rregjistrime të reja përditë. Me rritjen e numrit të shqiptarëve që kanë mundësi të përdorin Internetin, rritet edhe pjesmarrja në forum. Forumi Shqiptar është aktualisht forumi më i madh shqiptar si në pjesmarrje, jetëgjatësi dhe nga ana cilësore, megjithëse këtë të fundit ua lëmë anëtarëve tanë ta vlerësojnë.
> 
> Ajo që na gëzon ne më shume se sa vetë numri i anëtarëve të regjistruar që në fund të fundit është vetëm nje shifër, është konstatimi se forumi shqiptar mbledh shqiptarë nga gjithë bota, nga të gjitha krahinat e Shqipërisë, të të gjitha moshave, të besimeve të ndryshme fetare, të profesioneve të ndryshme qe i japin një larmi dhe interes së jashtëzakonshëm diskutimeve në forum. Nëse deri pak vite me parë shqiptarët ishin të ndarë në Internet në forume të veçanta krahinore ku diskutimi i përbashkët dukej si i pamundur, eksperienca dhe ekszistenca e këtij forumi shqiptar e ka hedhur edhe këtë tabu poshtë.
> 
> Me këtë rast, po hapim edhe një sondazh në lidhje me vizitat që secili prej jush bën në forum, duke dashur të mësojmë se sa prej jush jeni vizitorë të rregullt dhe sa prej jush na vizitoni më rrallë.
> 
> Stafi i Forumit



marshallah ,marshallah, se mos na e morin ne sysh forumin .......  :qetesi: 

ne forum futem sa here qe deshiroj,sepse nuk kam nje program te caktuar per te hyre ne faqen e forumitshqiptar

----------

